# [How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]



## s7yler (Apr 24, 2014)

*[How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]*

Hi

This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler. 
*More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
(Tools used are Framaroot, MTKDroidtools/CWM and SpflashTool)

I will try to write this guide in step by step, so everyone can understand it. This is for PC and will work with Windows 7.
-> All is done by your own risk! this is just a guide to help people with the tools and process. <-

*How to ROOT the phone first*
1. Get the latest Framaroot apk here http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
2. Download it and install it on the phone, open the Framaroot app on the phone.
3. Let it be on Install SuperSU, and try the last method, if that dont work, then try one of the 2 others.
4. Then it should say success root, and now reboot the phone.
5. After reboot the phone should be ROOTED, download root checker from the Play store and verify that your rooted.

*How to make a simple backup (not completly 1:1) of your stock ROM / MTK phone*
1. You have you brand new MTK phone.
2. What I do first is to install all possible drivers. So you go to your PC and install these apps/drivers:
Snappea - http://www.snappea.com/windows
Pdanet drivers - http://pdanet.co/a/      (When it ask what device you have in the install process, just say "Other")
Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers - (Install file) http://www.mediafire.com/download/cypm22rgs2k83ji/MT6577+USB+VCOM+drivers.rar and here the raw drivers http://www.magicdriver.com/driver4214-ver_1.1123.0.html
For the Preloader VCOM drivers for Windows 8 please read here, and follow this:
http://thebroodle.com/android/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/
3. On your MTK phone you must in "Developer Options" enable "USB debugging mode".
4. Now download MTK Droid Tools here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922
5. Start MTK Droid Tools, and connect your phone with the USB cable to the PC. (if Windows install some drivers, then let it install them automatically).
6. Now on the first page of MTK Droid Tools, it should display all infos about the phone when you connect it.
7. If the sqare is Green, then you have root shell and ready, if its not green, press the ROOT button to the right in MTK Droid tools.
8. Click the "IMEI/NVRAM" button and then Backup to backup your IMEI/NVRAM, the backup files will be inside of the MTK Droid Tools folder.
Also you can manually write down your IMEI number just in case it should be lost.
9. Now go to the tap "root, backup, recovery" (in MTK Droid Tools).
10. Click the Backup button, and it will create a complete backup of your ROM. (in the end it will ask, if you want to pack it, just answer no)
11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)
12. After the backup is done it will be inside "backup" in the MTK Droid Tools folder. And inside it there will also be a new folder called "!Files_to_FlashTool" Inside there the files for Spflashtool is. So when loading your backup with Spflashtool you must load the scatter file from inside there.
13. Now to install CWM (clockworkmod recovery) In MTK Droidtools, choose "To use boot from phone" and click the "Recovery and Boot" button. It will ask you a lot, just say yes every time, and it will end of sending CWM recovery to the phone and reboot into it on the phone. After you see CWM on the phone you know it is done. You can switch the menu with the volume keys, and the power is the select button.
14. Inside CWM you can also do a complete backup of your phone (remember to have enough space, you can do the backup to the internal storage OR to the SDcard - try "backup" if that fails then choose instead "backup to external sd" or vice versa). I recommed doing that because CWM makes another backup than the one made with MTK Droid Tools. So if you should get problems or loose something, you can always run your CWM backup into your phone and it will be as before. 
15. After your done the backup, copy the backup also to a safe place on your PC. Just in case!
16. So now your Rooted, have installed CWM recovery, have a IMEI/NVRAM backup and a backup for Spflash Tools plus CWM backup.

To make a 100% FULL 1:1 (more advanced) ReadBack ROM backup using SP FlashTool please check these guides here, and learn how to:
http://mmx-unite2.blogspot.de/2014/08/how-to-create-readback-backup.html
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...artphone-how-read-backup-1656510/#post9415324
or here:
http://pinoyscreencast.net/how-to/g...-smartphones-using-spft-mtk-droid-root-tools/

*To flash a backup or ROM with Spflashtool:*
*Disclaimer: Don't flash another preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT! ALWAYS have a working backup of your original ROM before you flash a new unknown ROM. I take no responsibility for any harm done while attempting this!*

1. Go download Spflash tool here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
Both version 3 or 5 should be good to use. If your having problems with one of them or they crash, try this newer version here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650125
2. Disconnect your phone if connected with USB to the PC, and turn OFF the phone completely, also take out the battery if possible (but can also work with the battery inside the phone, for phones with builtin battery).
2. When you now again connect the USB cable to the phone with the PC while the phone is still off, Windows should popup and beginn to install the MTK65XX Preloader Drivers, this only happens if you installed the Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers correct in Windows. After they successfully installed, disconnect the USB cable again.
2. Start Flash_tool.exe to start the program
3. Now hit the "Scatter-loading" button, and go to the backup or ROM, inside the folder "!Flash files Spflashtool" load the scatter.txt file. (ALWAYS only load a ROM that is 100% made for your phone, flashing a wrong ROM may make your phone non-bootable)
4. When the scatter file is loaded, it will show all the content in the Spflashtool window.
5. If you only need for example to flash the EBR files, you can deselect all the others. But remember that it must be same ROM or backup.
6. Hit the "Download" button in Spflashtool. Then there should be some pink lines with colors showing that it loads the files. 
7. When it stopps to flash/load, connect your phone with the USB cable, remember the phone must be OFF (and without the battery inside if possible to remove). If nothing happens then maybe it is necessary to press at the same time with connect of a cable the camera or volume buttons. For example, hold the volume up button down, insert the USB cable, and then insert the battery (still holding the volume up button down) when you hear it connect in Windows and the colored lines begins to move, let go off the volume up button.
8. Now it should connect (maybe Windows install some drivers by now - the MTK65xx Preloader drivers) and it will in the end continue to flash in Spflashtool when the phone is found and connected. (If you get PMT has changed error, you need to change in SP Flash Tool from "Download Only" to "Firmware Upgrade" but you will need a backup that contains ALL files then including the cache and usrdata files, or it will not allow to flash. Also the phone will be formatted first with Firmware Upgrade, and then flashed.)
9. Now wait while it flashes all files, when it is done, a window will popup white a Green circle. Now you can disconnect the cable, close Splflashtool and reboot the phone. The phone should now boot up with the new ROM.
10. A good thing can be to do a full factory reset after your booted or do it in CWM, to clear all caches. But not necessary.

To enter Recovery or Download mode - turn phone completly off then
Download mode = vol up + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)
Recovery = vol down + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)

ROMs can be found on 
http://needrom.com
http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=2637246389#category/type=0

How to 1-CLICK-ROOT Mediatek 4.2 or 4.4 KitKat Smartphones and change iRoot to normal SuperSU 





How to BACKUP / READBACK Mediatek MTK Smartphones with MTK Droid Tools / SP Flash Tool 





Here a video how you use SP Flash Tool and flash a ROM (whole process, using Windows 7)





How to repair/change IMEI's with MAUI META on Mediatek Smartphones


----------



## Trozzul (Apr 24, 2014)

s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx device written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler*
> ...

Click to collapse



hey great guide man, but please have a mod change the title, it makes it sound like any phone could be rooted this way only to open it and be disapointed that its for MTK65xx only. i would do something like this   
[How to][MTK65XX] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM)


----------



## Rocfiles (Apr 24, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> hey great guide man, but please have a mod change the title, it makes it sound like any phone could be rooted this way only to open it and be disapointed that its for MTK65xx only. i would do something like this
> [How to][MTK65XX] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM)

Click to collapse




thank you to my friends so Root I do not know how to just flash the file with flash ebr  tools, I do not know the use that is why I ask for help on using just to flash the two files ; thank you again.
I do not know how to use the software to just flash the two files.
and im a french user


----------



## s7yler (Apr 25, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> hey great guide man, but please have a mod change the title, it makes it sound like any phone could be rooted this way only to open it and be disapointed that its for MTK65xx only. i would do something like this
> [How to][MTK65XX] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM)

Click to collapse



Hey sorry, I changed my text now. The ROOT part is not only for MTK phones, also other devices. Here is alephzains list of supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980

You also may try it on others, the worst there can happen is that it just says root failed, and not rooting the device. But then you at least have tried.


----------



## s7yler (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocfiles said:


> thank you to my friends so Root I do not know how to just flash the file with flash ebr  tools, I do not know the use that is why I ask for help on using just to flash the two files ; thank you again.
> I do not know how to use the software to just flash the two files.
> and im a french user

Click to collapse



In Spflash tool load the scatter file from the backup or ROM directory where you also have all files including the modded EBR files, when loaded it will show all the content to flash, every line has a checkmark in front, uncheck everything but the EBR1 and EBR2. And then flash as I write in the guide. That way it will only flash the EBR1 and 2 to the phone.


----------



## MajorsCloset (Apr 28, 2014)

*Hope i can get this right*

Hey whats up bro. Thanks for your efforts on helping with this forum. I have the hdc one max and it do not have a removable battery. Im trying to use sp flash tool to retore to stock with rom but i have no way of getting spft to recognize the device to start. Any solution?


----------



## s7yler (Apr 28, 2014)

MajorsCloset said:


> Hey whats up bro. Thanks for your efforts on helping with this forum. I have the hdc one max and it do not have a removable battery. Im trying to use sp flash tool to retore to stock with rom but i have no way of getting spft to recognize the device to start. Any solution?

Click to collapse



So you did install all the drivers I write about in my guide, and rebooted? Normally Spflash tool should recognize the phone after that. (and set the USB debugging mode to on?)


----------



## MajorsCloset (Apr 28, 2014)

*Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!*



s7yler said:


> So you did install all the drivers I write about in my guide, and rebooted? Normally Spflash tool should recognize the phone after that. (and set the USB debugging mode to on?)

Click to collapse





thanks for everything bro. i manage to finally get the vcom driver installed. with a lil help from usbreview. i flashed the rom i downloaded from needrom like you suggested and bam im back in business. thanks alot. i managed to control the flickering/random button pressing by turning brightness up as a temporary fix. i will try  a fix i just found, a little later.


----------



## s7yler (Apr 28, 2014)

MajorsCloset said:


> thanks for everything bro. i manage to finally get the vcom driver installed. with a lil help from usbreview. i flashed the rom i downloaded from needrom like you suggested and bam im back in business. thanks alot. i managed to control the flickering/random button pressing by turning brightness up as a temporary fix. i will try  a fix i just found, a little later.

Click to collapse



I am glad that it worked for you. Does the Youtube app work? can you login on Youtube? with the needrom ROM? or how does the Gapps react on this ROM now?


----------



## MajorsCloset (Apr 28, 2014)

s7yler said:


> I am glad that it worked for you. Does the Youtube app work? can you login on Youtube? with the needrom ROM? or how does the Gapps react on this ROM now?

Click to collapse





it may be just a update for bugs. the only difference i notice was a x to kill all apps but it still dont work. oh and more notification shortcuts. still cant login in into yourtube and i really need my google apps. i used your guide but i got the drivers from 4shared. i appreciate all your help for real. only if this device wasnt defected from jump with this flicker i would deal with it. i might sell it. smh. i really like this device.lol.


----------



## futurebreeze2014 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi!

For the last few days I was trying to find the right ROM for me. So I had to learn about MTK Tools and SP Flash tool and I even succeeded  with loading different ROMs. What I did not succeed is to restore the original backup made with MTK tools. I followed the tutorial from the first post, the flashing operation ended OK but my smartphone (THL w200s) just  wouldn't start. As a matter of fact it starts the beginning but  after it passes the animated log it stops. I did not flash the CWM recovery on my device before creating the backup as I wanted to save a snapshot of the original ROM as it was from the factory. More than this, I installed a fresh ROM (I guess it was exactly the same with the default one), everything was OK, I rooted and made my settings (configure emails, etc.) and I made a backup with MTK tools. I had the same issue: I restored the backup with SP Flash Tools, flashing was OK but after that the phone would not start.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Shaunak Falconzz Pandey (Jun 25, 2014)

s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler*
> ...

Click to collapse



thax a lot bro,.,.i tried so many ways to port CW<M to my spice Mi-436,.,bt never succeded
bt after reading your toturial i did it man!!!!

A TONSSSSS of thanks !!!!!


----------



## s7yler (Jul 4, 2014)

Shaunak Falconzz Pandey said:


> thax a lot bro,.,.i tried so many ways to port CW<M to my spice Mi-436,.,bt never succeded
> bt after reading your toturial i did it man!!!!
> 
> A TONSSSSS of thanks !!!!!

Click to collapse



I am happy to hear that it worked for you  thanks for your comment.


----------



## Djmerikhi (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm friends with Ruth framaroot phone and then off ... then mtk droid software with admin access and I'll be left bottom blue square root, and after OK, now I'm off to re-using software I could not come up with the phone and check it again before going off the bright green and blue non Ruth ... WHenever the phone or out ROM Mikham CWR Rykhn and are forced to ROM Disturb mobile phone you like'm going to be all Fast boot he has to change imei number do so because they must complete phone mtk software up to took root after changing the number (phone number, I jumped backups without ....) time for the tell greenfield No refused'd action I called the representative has not taken a pay ..... not so mythical after a few moments she wants a ... 
I will be grateful if anyone knows how to fix the flaw lead ... 
All are according to the latest software version XDA
my phone.....huawei g700-u10


----------



## Ruby_97 (Aug 16, 2014)

*MTK Droid error message*



s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler*
> ...

Click to collapse



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm receiving an error message "SU inaccessible" after hitting the ROOT icon. The phone is a No.1 S7 MTK6589.
I previously tried using the Frameroot app but it failed as well.
Any ideas what the problem might be and how to solve?

Thanks,
Ruby


----------



## s7yler (Aug 23, 2014)

*UPDATE*
I have updated the Original Post with a video now, that show the whole process how to flash and use SP Flash Tool.
As always, everything is done at your own risk. It is just a guide. This video is for education only.


----------



## cchaudhand1 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Very Useful Tips*

Hy Man Thanks 4 This Useful Tips. Very Impressed.I Like Xda VeryMuch.


----------



## dbx2r (Sep 24, 2014)

*Fun accident*

Well here's my story.

I was trying to debrand some Huawei Y330-U05 in order to resell them. My first clue was to root the devices and remove all the Entel PCS crap, but I was unable to remove the Boot Splashscreen. So I looked over the net and I could not find a compatible ROM for my model. I downloaded a Y330-U01 ROM from Europe and I tried to flash it figuring that later I'd have to fix the 3G bands. FlashTools did not let me do that and I had the stupid idea to boot the biit.img and recovery.img from the U01 into the U05 with MTKdroidTools. Bricked the phone, and the only way to bring it back was to use the U01 ROM and flash it back. I changed my device from U05 to U01, like I wanted at first but I cant change the 3G bands and I don't have 3G connnection now. 

I can't flash back the U05 backup ROMs I did from the phone before I started messing with them because the of the model mismatch (Phone now thinks it is a U01 version). And since there is no stock ROM for the U05 model to download, except for an UPDATE.APP from Movistar Mexico that phone refuses to accept, I'm afraid that if I reverse the whloe process  I will end up with a bricked phone and no Stock ROM to bring it back. 

Here comes the question. How do I force install a WRONG ROM into my phone? Remember: my Y330-U05 now thinks it is a Y330-U01. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## reasonz20 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Blu Studio 5.0 C HD*

Can the blu studio 5.0c hd be rooted this way? A bit scared to do it because this is my daily driver


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Oct 3, 2014)

*SU Inaccessible error*



Ruby_97 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm receiving an error message "SU inaccessible" after hitting the ROOT icon. The phone is a No.1 S7 MTK6589.
> I previously tried using the Frameroot app but it failed as well.
> Any ideas what the problem might be and how to solve?
> ...

Click to collapse



i saw your screenshot and yellow box at the bottom clearly indicates that your device has not been rooted properly. adb still exists as secure region. it is said that your device should said to be rooted properly only when your device got adb insecure. However, if your device has locked bootloader, doing so, i.e. entering or making adb insecure may lead your device to dead boot, a stage from which there are only two ways to survive from:- JTAG/RIFF box OR by replacing motherboard!!!! 

However, if your bootloader is unlocked and only if your device is dev friendly, following link may help you to get green box at the bottom of MTK Droid Root Tools indicating your device has proper root access.

However, i have successfully solved this error in my panasonic p81 by making adb insecure. 
Though, Do this on your own risk....Remember again, making adb insecure may make your device FAIL!!!!

Head over to following link:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1687590

Thanks to dev Chainfire again for this wonderful application....


----------



## s7yler (Apr 24, 2014)

*[How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]*

Hi

This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler. 
*More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
(Tools used are Framaroot, MTKDroidtools/CWM and SpflashTool)

I will try to write this guide in step by step, so everyone can understand it. This is for PC and will work with Windows 7.
-> All is done by your own risk! this is just a guide to help people with the tools and process. <-

*How to ROOT the phone first*
1. Get the latest Framaroot apk here http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
2. Download it and install it on the phone, open the Framaroot app on the phone.
3. Let it be on Install SuperSU, and try the last method, if that dont work, then try one of the 2 others.
4. Then it should say success root, and now reboot the phone.
5. After reboot the phone should be ROOTED, download root checker from the Play store and verify that your rooted.

*How to make a simple backup (not completly 1:1) of your stock ROM / MTK phone*
1. You have you brand new MTK phone.
2. What I do first is to install all possible drivers. So you go to your PC and install these apps/drivers:
Snappea - http://www.snappea.com/windows
Pdanet drivers - http://pdanet.co/a/      (When it ask what device you have in the install process, just say "Other")
Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers - (Install file) http://www.mediafire.com/download/cypm22rgs2k83ji/MT6577+USB+VCOM+drivers.rar and here the raw drivers http://www.magicdriver.com/driver4214-ver_1.1123.0.html
For the Preloader VCOM drivers for Windows 8 please read here, and follow this:
http://thebroodle.com/android/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/
3. On your MTK phone you must in "Developer Options" enable "USB debugging mode".
4. Now download MTK Droid Tools here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922
5. Start MTK Droid Tools, and connect your phone with the USB cable to the PC. (if Windows install some drivers, then let it install them automatically).
6. Now on the first page of MTK Droid Tools, it should display all infos about the phone when you connect it.
7. If the sqare is Green, then you have root shell and ready, if its not green, press the ROOT button to the right in MTK Droid tools.
8. Click the "IMEI/NVRAM" button and then Backup to backup your IMEI/NVRAM, the backup files will be inside of the MTK Droid Tools folder.
Also you can manually write down your IMEI number just in case it should be lost.
9. Now go to the tap "root, backup, recovery" (in MTK Droid Tools).
10. Click the Backup button, and it will create a complete backup of your ROM. (in the end it will ask, if you want to pack it, just answer no)
11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)
12. After the backup is done it will be inside "backup" in the MTK Droid Tools folder. And inside it there will also be a new folder called "!Files_to_FlashTool" Inside there the files for Spflashtool is. So when loading your backup with Spflashtool you must load the scatter file from inside there.
13. Now to install CWM (clockworkmod recovery) In MTK Droidtools, choose "To use boot from phone" and click the "Recovery and Boot" button. It will ask you a lot, just say yes every time, and it will end of sending CWM recovery to the phone and reboot into it on the phone. After you see CWM on the phone you know it is done. You can switch the menu with the volume keys, and the power is the select button.
14. Inside CWM you can also do a complete backup of your phone (remember to have enough space, you can do the backup to the internal storage OR to the SDcard - try "backup" if that fails then choose instead "backup to external sd" or vice versa). I recommed doing that because CWM makes another backup than the one made with MTK Droid Tools. So if you should get problems or loose something, you can always run your CWM backup into your phone and it will be as before. 
15. After your done the backup, copy the backup also to a safe place on your PC. Just in case!
16. So now your Rooted, have installed CWM recovery, have a IMEI/NVRAM backup and a backup for Spflash Tools plus CWM backup.

To make a 100% FULL 1:1 (more advanced) ReadBack ROM backup using SP FlashTool please check these guides here, and learn how to:
http://mmx-unite2.blogspot.de/2014/08/how-to-create-readback-backup.html
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...artphone-how-read-backup-1656510/#post9415324
or here:
http://pinoyscreencast.net/how-to/g...-smartphones-using-spft-mtk-droid-root-tools/

*To flash a backup or ROM with Spflashtool:*
*Disclaimer: Don't flash another preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT! ALWAYS have a working backup of your original ROM before you flash a new unknown ROM. I take no responsibility for any harm done while attempting this!*

1. Go download Spflash tool here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
Both version 3 or 5 should be good to use. If your having problems with one of them or they crash, try this newer version here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650125
2. Disconnect your phone if connected with USB to the PC, and turn OFF the phone completely, also take out the battery if possible (but can also work with the battery inside the phone, for phones with builtin battery).
2. When you now again connect the USB cable to the phone with the PC while the phone is still off, Windows should popup and beginn to install the MTK65XX Preloader Drivers, this only happens if you installed the Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers correct in Windows. After they successfully installed, disconnect the USB cable again.
2. Start Flash_tool.exe to start the program
3. Now hit the "Scatter-loading" button, and go to the backup or ROM, inside the folder "!Flash files Spflashtool" load the scatter.txt file. (ALWAYS only load a ROM that is 100% made for your phone, flashing a wrong ROM may make your phone non-bootable)
4. When the scatter file is loaded, it will show all the content in the Spflashtool window.
5. If you only need for example to flash the EBR files, you can deselect all the others. But remember that it must be same ROM or backup.
6. Hit the "Download" button in Spflashtool. Then there should be some pink lines with colors showing that it loads the files. 
7. When it stopps to flash/load, connect your phone with the USB cable, remember the phone must be OFF (and without the battery inside if possible to remove). If nothing happens then maybe it is necessary to press at the same time with connect of a cable the camera or volume buttons. For example, hold the volume up button down, insert the USB cable, and then insert the battery (still holding the volume up button down) when you hear it connect in Windows and the colored lines begins to move, let go off the volume up button.
8. Now it should connect (maybe Windows install some drivers by now - the MTK65xx Preloader drivers) and it will in the end continue to flash in Spflashtool when the phone is found and connected. (If you get PMT has changed error, you need to change in SP Flash Tool from "Download Only" to "Firmware Upgrade" but you will need a backup that contains ALL files then including the cache and usrdata files, or it will not allow to flash. Also the phone will be formatted first with Firmware Upgrade, and then flashed.)
9. Now wait while it flashes all files, when it is done, a window will popup white a Green circle. Now you can disconnect the cable, close Splflashtool and reboot the phone. The phone should now boot up with the new ROM.
10. A good thing can be to do a full factory reset after your booted or do it in CWM, to clear all caches. But not necessary.

To enter Recovery or Download mode - turn phone completly off then
Download mode = vol up + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)
Recovery = vol down + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)

ROMs can be found on 
http://needrom.com
http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=2637246389#category/type=0

How to 1-CLICK-ROOT Mediatek 4.2 or 4.4 KitKat Smartphones and change iRoot to normal SuperSU 





How to BACKUP / READBACK Mediatek MTK Smartphones with MTK Droid Tools / SP Flash Tool 





Here a video how you use SP Flash Tool and flash a ROM (whole process, using Windows 7)





How to repair/change IMEI's with MAUI META on Mediatek Smartphones


----------



## marvostica (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello thanks a lot for ur tutorial its very helpful but really not successful for cos was not able to get through the mtk droid tool cos my phone was not having root access.
I have tried all app available to root my device but all to no avail from framaroot,kingroot,rootgenius etc non was successful.

Needed to flash in cwm tried sp flash tool could not go further as the scatter file I created with with the droid tool gave me error when I wanted to use it in the so flash tool just don't know what I am not doing right. I use mtk 6592 

Sent from my Infinix X506 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panart (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi @s7yler, i have an KingSing S2 with MTK6582 CPU. It was supposed to be pre-rooted by etotalk (chinese online store) but unfortunately it's not. I tried to root with Framaroot apk but all 3 methods did not work. Also i tried to flash the rom you provided in this thread following the same procedure as in the video you posted but i have run into 2 issues, first the "MT65xx Preloader" driver failed to install and second in SP Flash Tool after selecting the scatter.txt file there is no pink bar loading. Any ideas on how to solve those issues and flash the ROM or how to root the pre-installed rom?

EDIT: after many many retries flashing has started... if i have other issues i will re-edit this post.
EDIT 2: ROM flashed successfully and root works! Thank you for the great tutorial!


----------



## s7yler (Oct 7, 2014)

panart said:


> Hi @s7yler, i have an KingSing S2 with MTK6582 CPU. It was supposed to be pre-rooted by etotalk (chinese online store) but unfortunately it's not. I tried to root with Framaroot apk but all 3 methods did not work. Also i tried to flash the rom you provided in this thread following the same procedure as in the video you posted but i have run into 2 issues, first the "MT65xx Preloader" driver failed to install and second in SP Flash Tool after selecting the scatter.txt file there is no pink bar loading. Any ideas on how to solve those issues and flash the ROM or how to root the pre-installed rom?
> 
> EDIT: after many many retries flashing has started... if i have other issues i will re-edit this post.
> EDIT 2: ROM flashed successfully and root works! Thank you for the great tutorial!

Click to collapse



After I read your EDIT 2, great to hear that it worked for you


----------



## s7yler (Dec 26, 2014)

Post #1 is now updated with 2 video tutorials also for ROOTING and BACKUP of Mediatek phones. Hope it can help some!


----------



## archiplanner (Feb 1, 2015)

*stuck half way*



s7yler said:


> Post #1 is now updated with 2 video tutorials also for ROOTING and BACKUP of Mediatek phones. Hope it can help some!

Click to collapse



Hey s7yler,
Thanks for your detailed tutorials. When I connect my Lenovo P780, I get this as my phone info.
Hardware : 
Model : - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13) nRet(-1) -
Build number : - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13) nRet(-1) -
Build date UTC : 19700101-000000
Android  v : - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13) nRet(-1) -
Baseband v: - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13) nRet(-1) -
Kernel v : - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13) nRet(-1) -

Phone doesnt goto recovery mode or can be reset to factory settings.
Can you please suggest me how to get the phone back?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## greenro (Apr 23, 2015)

*Error 6045*

Hello!
Does anybody know what is this BROM ERROR s_security_secure_usb_dl_image_sign_header_not_found (6045)? I am trying to flash a rom with build 1.00.401.4(which is my original build) and I can't, because of this error.
I wanted to flash my original build, because I lost signal/imei and couldn't get it back, but after I restored nvram, everything worked.


----------



## lucky930 (Apr 30, 2015)

--->>> Connect to device <<<---
 --- The preservation folder on the computer: D:\Downloaded\Compressed\MtkDroidTools_v2.5.3\backups\XONPHONE-5(A5404)_140912_backup_150430-113115\
 --- In phone files will remain in the folder: /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1/clockworkmod/backup/150430-113115/
 --- scatter is write to the file: 
D:\Downloaded\Compressed\MtkDroidTools_v2.5.3\backups\XONPHONE-5(A5404)_140912_backup_150430-113115\MT6582_Android_scatter.txt
 --- We keep blocks: 
 - preloader_and_dsp
 - MBR
 - EBR1
 - nodl_pro_info
 - nvram.bin
 - userdata_nvram_only.tar - ERROR -  : :Zero file, no space left on device!
 --- We keep folders contents copying on PC 
   - /data/nvram
   - /system
  --- We pack everything kept in archive: D:\Downloaded\Compressed\MtkDroidTools_v2.5.3\backups\XONPHONE-5(A5404)_140912_backup_150430-113115.zip
 --- task end with ERROR  ---
 --- Preparation of files for FlashTool is impossible, file isn't found : D:\Downloaded\Compressed\MtkDroidTools_v2.5.3\backups\XONPHONE-5(A5404)_140912_backup_150430-113115\files.md5
   - Boot kernel version =3.4.67
It is created: D:\Downloaded\Compressed\MtkDroidTools_v2.5.3\recovery\XONPHONE-5(A5404)_140912__boot_patched_150430-113827.img
   --- test recovery OK !


Not able to install recovery.. :3


----------



## daitalos (May 28, 2015)

*mtk tools supports a few qualcomm*

In ZTE Vec 4G (qualcomm no mediatek) supports the root but the backup no(no scatter files) ..not recognizes stock rom because the company refuses to give the code!!this is a big problem for me ..how to proceed without having the stock rom on my hands?(original firmware or thorough backup).. Is there any way, any solution??(do not tell me through recovery because i do not know if supported and what in this device).. Thanks & sorry for english


----------



## 5weet5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello thanks for time and effort i have made step 5 frama would noot root so i rebooted device and now its in bootloop shows 2 different splash screens as it should but wont load system tried facreset in stock recovery same thing then tried hold reset for extended time nothing i can get to recovery if timing is right but device is brand new so no avail there gattamit!  Device is rCa 7" voyager qcore 8gb 4.4 mt 8127 battery soldered condition. I can take it back within the next 2 weeks but i figured why not try and learn something first
Anyway thx again and you input would be apprec.


----------



## Randar EST (Aug 10, 2015)

s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, very cool tutorial, i like it. But i have  hard bricked ZTE Blade Q Mini, i have the ROM, is it possible to unbrick my device with this method?


----------



## s7yler (Aug 10, 2015)

Randar EST said:


> Hey, very cool tutorial, i like it. But i have  hard bricked ZTE Blade Q Mini, i have the ROM, is it possible to unbrick my device with this method?

Click to collapse



Well, if the phone is recognized by the computer, you could just try it out. If it is bricked, I guess you have nothing to loose?


----------



## Pretorian187 (Aug 11, 2015)

*wireless update failed*

Hi, 

I have an issue with an update on my china MTK6589 phone and I can´t seem to find a solution. I´d greatly appreciate your help. Currently I´m running on 4.2.2 rooted aosp stock. I exchanged the stock recovery to "rua1 auto cwm v5.5.0.4" So I wanted to update the firmware to the latest version over wireless update.  So the file gets downloaded to /sdcard/adupsfota/update.zip then the phone boots into CWM. But in there it says:

_E: Invalid command argument
Finding update package...
E: unknown volume for path [/storage/sdcard0/adupsfota/update.zip]
E: Can't mount /storage/sdcard0/adupsfota/update.zip
Installation aborted._

I also tried to move the update.zip into /sdcard and into the external sd folder to use the option "choose zip from sdcard" and apply /sdcard/update.zip but I got:

_finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installation aborted. _

( I disabled toogle signature verification and toggle scrip asserts). Still failed.

Then when I choose in CWM the option "choose zip from internal sdcard" and go to the /sdcard/adupsfota folder to choose the update.zip I get:

_Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
assert failed: getprop ("ro.product.device") == "We 8" ll getprop("ro.build.product") =="We 8"
E: Error in /emmc/adupsfota/update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted._

So I googled the issue and some ppl suggested to update CWM. So i downloaded the rom manager and tried to update. Not possible as this device is not supported. I checked  the updater-script file and make sure that in assert the name there corresponds with the real device name. And it does. ADB confirmed that.  I also tried to totally delete line 

_assert failed: getprop ("ro.product.device") == "We 8" ll getprop("ro.build.product") =="We 8" _

put the file back into the update.zip, tried to flash again in CWM but that didn´t help either. It then just says:

_Installing update...
Installation aborted._

I thought of updating via ADB sideload but my CWM does not have the sideload option. So I´m totally stuck and I would greatly appreciate your help. I´d gladly send you some booze money over ur donation link if you are able to help me out.  Wasted already many hours on that. I think the issue could be CWM. If it would be stock recovery I think I wouldn´t have that issue. But the problem is that when I did a backup of the naked stock ROM i chose to add CWM. So if I would flash that ROM again it would include CWM and not stock recovery. Factory reset doesn´t work either. CWM is still there. Any advice how to sort this out? Maybe I wrongly "edited" the updater-script. I uploaded the original update.zip file here: https://www.mediafire.com/?69fh9j36qep2lzg

Thanks


----------



## Randar EST (Aug 11, 2015)

s7yler said:


> Well, if the phone is recognized by the computer, you could just try it out. If it is bricked, I guess you have nothing to loose?

Click to collapse



.....And if it does not recognise it?


----------



## Rootinator (Aug 21, 2015)

Does anyone have installed twrp,  CWM 6.0.4.5 or philZ recovery? I would want to try porting kitkat to this device, but I can't install it without latest recovery.


----------



## nicholasknicks (Sep 30, 2015)

Please help my phone bricked and every time i connect it to the PC i get the USB connect tone then disconect after  a few seconds. It wont charge and wont come up. Please help


----------



## zarniphonechit (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
I am dying to root my Xperia C5 ultra with MT6752 CPU. 
No help or tip is found anywhere 
I tried almost all one click root tools but FAILED .
Please help me .


----------



## cruzler (Dec 11, 2015)

Guys, please help.. 
My mtkdroids can't do root to my lenovo a536. It says can't find pwn. Any solution for this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ranchoolal (Dec 22, 2015)

hi
i have lava iris alfa rooted
i want to install stock rom
sp flash tool is asking for scatter file
i know how to create one but
if i create it now will it be the same as the stock scatter file....
plz help


----------



## bogdangl (Jan 14, 2016)

After the backup the result is "task end with ERROR" and i don't have the "!Files_to_FlashTool" folder. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## dangerouSoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Trozzul said:


> hey great guide man, but please have a mod change the title, it makes it sound like any phone could be rooted this way only to open it and be disapointed that its for MTK65xx only. i would do something like this
> [How to][MTK65XX] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM)

Click to collapse



When i do a normal backup i get this error.It is normal? Here is the screenshot!! http://imgur.com/qsAZTSB
When i click on block maps then create scatter file i get this error (Same as above) : http://imgur.com/311klBC 
Help will be appreciated =)
Ineed to know if that is ok to continue =/﻿


----------



## s7yler (Apr 24, 2014)

*[How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]*

Hi

This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler. 
*More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
(Tools used are Framaroot, MTKDroidtools/CWM and SpflashTool)

I will try to write this guide in step by step, so everyone can understand it. This is for PC and will work with Windows 7.
-> All is done by your own risk! this is just a guide to help people with the tools and process. <-

*How to ROOT the phone first*
1. Get the latest Framaroot apk here http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
2. Download it and install it on the phone, open the Framaroot app on the phone.
3. Let it be on Install SuperSU, and try the last method, if that dont work, then try one of the 2 others.
4. Then it should say success root, and now reboot the phone.
5. After reboot the phone should be ROOTED, download root checker from the Play store and verify that your rooted.

*How to make a simple backup (not completly 1:1) of your stock ROM / MTK phone*
1. You have you brand new MTK phone.
2. What I do first is to install all possible drivers. So you go to your PC and install these apps/drivers:
Snappea - http://www.snappea.com/windows
Pdanet drivers - http://pdanet.co/a/      (When it ask what device you have in the install process, just say "Other")
Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers - (Install file) http://www.mediafire.com/download/cypm22rgs2k83ji/MT6577+USB+VCOM+drivers.rar and here the raw drivers http://www.magicdriver.com/driver4214-ver_1.1123.0.html
For the Preloader VCOM drivers for Windows 8 please read here, and follow this:
http://thebroodle.com/android/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/
3. On your MTK phone you must in "Developer Options" enable "USB debugging mode".
4. Now download MTK Droid Tools here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922
5. Start MTK Droid Tools, and connect your phone with the USB cable to the PC. (if Windows install some drivers, then let it install them automatically).
6. Now on the first page of MTK Droid Tools, it should display all infos about the phone when you connect it.
7. If the sqare is Green, then you have root shell and ready, if its not green, press the ROOT button to the right in MTK Droid tools.
8. Click the "IMEI/NVRAM" button and then Backup to backup your IMEI/NVRAM, the backup files will be inside of the MTK Droid Tools folder.
Also you can manually write down your IMEI number just in case it should be lost.
9. Now go to the tap "root, backup, recovery" (in MTK Droid Tools).
10. Click the Backup button, and it will create a complete backup of your ROM. (in the end it will ask, if you want to pack it, just answer no)
11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)
12. After the backup is done it will be inside "backup" in the MTK Droid Tools folder. And inside it there will also be a new folder called "!Files_to_FlashTool" Inside there the files for Spflashtool is. So when loading your backup with Spflashtool you must load the scatter file from inside there.
13. Now to install CWM (clockworkmod recovery) In MTK Droidtools, choose "To use boot from phone" and click the "Recovery and Boot" button. It will ask you a lot, just say yes every time, and it will end of sending CWM recovery to the phone and reboot into it on the phone. After you see CWM on the phone you know it is done. You can switch the menu with the volume keys, and the power is the select button.
14. Inside CWM you can also do a complete backup of your phone (remember to have enough space, you can do the backup to the internal storage OR to the SDcard - try "backup" if that fails then choose instead "backup to external sd" or vice versa). I recommed doing that because CWM makes another backup than the one made with MTK Droid Tools. So if you should get problems or loose something, you can always run your CWM backup into your phone and it will be as before. 
15. After your done the backup, copy the backup also to a safe place on your PC. Just in case!
16. So now your Rooted, have installed CWM recovery, have a IMEI/NVRAM backup and a backup for Spflash Tools plus CWM backup.

To make a 100% FULL 1:1 (more advanced) ReadBack ROM backup using SP FlashTool please check these guides here, and learn how to:
http://mmx-unite2.blogspot.de/2014/08/how-to-create-readback-backup.html
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...artphone-how-read-backup-1656510/#post9415324
or here:
http://pinoyscreencast.net/how-to/g...-smartphones-using-spft-mtk-droid-root-tools/

*To flash a backup or ROM with Spflashtool:*
*Disclaimer: Don't flash another preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT! ALWAYS have a working backup of your original ROM before you flash a new unknown ROM. I take no responsibility for any harm done while attempting this!*

1. Go download Spflash tool here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
Both version 3 or 5 should be good to use. If your having problems with one of them or they crash, try this newer version here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650125
2. Disconnect your phone if connected with USB to the PC, and turn OFF the phone completely, also take out the battery if possible (but can also work with the battery inside the phone, for phones with builtin battery).
2. When you now again connect the USB cable to the phone with the PC while the phone is still off, Windows should popup and beginn to install the MTK65XX Preloader Drivers, this only happens if you installed the Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers correct in Windows. After they successfully installed, disconnect the USB cable again.
2. Start Flash_tool.exe to start the program
3. Now hit the "Scatter-loading" button, and go to the backup or ROM, inside the folder "!Flash files Spflashtool" load the scatter.txt file. (ALWAYS only load a ROM that is 100% made for your phone, flashing a wrong ROM may make your phone non-bootable)
4. When the scatter file is loaded, it will show all the content in the Spflashtool window.
5. If you only need for example to flash the EBR files, you can deselect all the others. But remember that it must be same ROM or backup.
6. Hit the "Download" button in Spflashtool. Then there should be some pink lines with colors showing that it loads the files. 
7. When it stopps to flash/load, connect your phone with the USB cable, remember the phone must be OFF (and without the battery inside if possible to remove). If nothing happens then maybe it is necessary to press at the same time with connect of a cable the camera or volume buttons. For example, hold the volume up button down, insert the USB cable, and then insert the battery (still holding the volume up button down) when you hear it connect in Windows and the colored lines begins to move, let go off the volume up button.
8. Now it should connect (maybe Windows install some drivers by now - the MTK65xx Preloader drivers) and it will in the end continue to flash in Spflashtool when the phone is found and connected. (If you get PMT has changed error, you need to change in SP Flash Tool from "Download Only" to "Firmware Upgrade" but you will need a backup that contains ALL files then including the cache and usrdata files, or it will not allow to flash. Also the phone will be formatted first with Firmware Upgrade, and then flashed.)
9. Now wait while it flashes all files, when it is done, a window will popup white a Green circle. Now you can disconnect the cable, close Splflashtool and reboot the phone. The phone should now boot up with the new ROM.
10. A good thing can be to do a full factory reset after your booted or do it in CWM, to clear all caches. But not necessary.

To enter Recovery or Download mode - turn phone completly off then
Download mode = vol up + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)
Recovery = vol down + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)

ROMs can be found on 
http://needrom.com
http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=2637246389#category/type=0

How to 1-CLICK-ROOT Mediatek 4.2 or 4.4 KitKat Smartphones and change iRoot to normal SuperSU 





How to BACKUP / READBACK Mediatek MTK Smartphones with MTK Droid Tools / SP Flash Tool 





Here a video how you use SP Flash Tool and flash a ROM (whole process, using Windows 7)





How to repair/change IMEI's with MAUI META on Mediatek Smartphones


----------



## dangerouSoul (Feb 10, 2016)

Trozzul said:


> hey great guide man, but please have a mod change the title, it makes it sound like any phone could be rooted this way only to open it and be disapointed that its for MTK65xx only. i would do something like this
> [How to][MTK65XX] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM)

Click to collapse





s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys when i create scatter file i get this http://imgur.com/311klBC
When i click backup i get the same thing. It is ok?? http://imgur.com/qsAZTSB


----------



## virtualandromeda (Mar 9, 2016)

*Fault when trying to backup*

When I try to backup, MTK Droid Tools gets stuck in a loop and when I check the backup folder it stays firm at 72.4 MB. The progress bar keeps restarting and restarting but nothing happens further than 72.4 MB, and there is no files.md5 file or anything.


----------



## virtualandromeda (Mar 9, 2016)

*Bad reception*

I know this is not related to modding or anyhting but I was wondering if there is a way to fix bad internet reception on this phone? I also have bad mobile reception, sometimes not working at all!


----------



## Sefyron (Mar 25, 2016)

Great guide thaaank you


----------



## yaya33 (Apr 15, 2016)

hello,i have a problem with huawey y330 u01!The phone started to shut down and started upgraiding sistem,l tried factory reset,but didnt work.Always same thing,he shuted down,restart and upgraiding again.l think that l need to flash it,but dont know what to download...would it be right! Someone,please help! txn


----------



## Rustamveer (Jun 19, 2016)

@s7yler bro

Can I backup ROM without Custom Recovery?

Coz my phone doesn't have any ??


----------



## vicky34 (Jun 19, 2016)

very beautifully explained,,,thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-weApon-X (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm havin a helluva time with this tool, it detects my device and then promptly crashes when I press "root".  The instant it turns green, I get a disconnect notice. I can't even connect my MTK6735 device without a disconnect. Then, on a MTK6582 device, I got past that and into creating the backup ROM set, only to receive a disconnect error RIGHT in the middle of it while dumping the system image files.  What do you do, the disconnect notice also shuts off the program. Just keep trying, maybe try a different USB Cable?

Oi, it finally finished without any more disconnects. I packed the ROM, and then I prepped it for FlashTool. And I installed CWM, but it's upside-down!
Oh well, it works. How about this "partition SD card" in CWM, I want to try to reformat the card, I think it's a bad card. Now I guess I'll try my 6735 device again.

(Edit) OK, I had basically no trouble at all doing my MK6582 device, but my MK6735? It just WILL not stay connected. Right after Root Access is seen, BOOM, the device is KICKED off of the Bus. I mean, it just kills my ADB connection. Can this program even be used for MTK6735's?

(Edit2) I have been at this the whole time, I have tried 3 other PC's from XP to Windows 10, and most of the time, I can't even get a CONNECT in the first place.  And the only Windows 7 PC that allows me a connect, boots me out instantly when Root is detected. I tried both 32 bit and 64 bit Win 7, I even tried with the Vol+ button, which seems to help connect better on that one PC, but it is STILL crashing when the light turns green, and the popup prevents anything else from being done. I even installed PDAnet, and that would not work, because it crashes when ADB is running. Normally, a new PC detects the device driver the first time it's connected, and it did on that one Win 7 PC, and all the rest of them refused, and all other drivers offered were a waste of time. So this program is really starting to make me very angry.

Maybe this has something to do with it, when I connect my phone, I see this message:


```
--->>> Connect to device <<<---

 --->>> Connect to device <<<---
 --- ERROR  :  --- TotalBytesPerChunk Not Found. Set default Page/Spare=2048/64 !!!
ATTENTION!  File /system/recovery-from-boot.p which restore factory recovery in case of phone switching on in a normal mode Is Found!
```


----------



## Sisqo (Jun 25, 2016)

hello.
i have a cubot x10 with MT6592, my usb port only charges the phone, i think is broken, how can i write a recovery.img from the phone? i'm rooted with supersu, i've tried a few apps to flash recovery from play store but none of them worked.. any hopes?


----------



## X-weApon-X (Jun 26, 2016)

Sisqo said:


> hello.
> i have a cubot x10 with MT6592, my usb port only charges the phone, i think is broken, how can i write a recovery.img from the phone? i'm rooted with supersu, i've tried a few apps to flash recovery from play store but none of them worked.. any hopes?

Click to collapse



If it charges then it is not broken most likely. Check out this all-in-one driver:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979

I installed that and then mtk Droid tools saw my  device instantly when it was plugged in, and then I used it on my 6582 how to make a full backup and then to install recovery.

Generally you do not use that tool to write a recovery use spflash to write it- which you do when the device is powered off.

Sent from my 6S Plus using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sisqo (Jun 27, 2016)

as said before, the phone isn't recognized by the pc, no refresh in device manager when i plug it in usb, i've tried the drivers from that link, but nothing, i think pins 2 and 3 from the usb port are broken, as said by others on web when they had the same problem... i've tried flash_image recovery recovery.img but it doesn't flash the recovery.img i think because the recovery partition is part of /dev/block/mmcblk0, which is devided in other partitions also, and it must be written in a certain address, size a00000, startaddr 27a0000, this i read from /proc/dumchar_info. other solutions?


X-weApon-X said:


> If it charges then it is not broken most likely. Check out this all-in-one driver:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## X-weApon-X (Jun 27, 2016)

Sisqo said:


> as said before, the phone isn't recognized by the pc, no refresh in device manager when i plug it in usb, i've tried the drivers from that link, but nothing, i think pins 2 and 3 from the usb port are broken, as said by others on web when they had the same problem... i've tried flash_image recovery recovery.img but it doesn't flash the recovery.img i think because the recovery partition is part of /dev/block/mmcblk0, which is devided in other partitions also, and it must be written in a certain address, size a00000, startaddr 27a0000, this i read from /proc/dumchar_info. other solutions?

Click to collapse



Sorry, It was a longshot, I was hoping your device was just being stubborn or the PC was at fault (mine usually is, so many drivers installed) - I have found video tutorials on how to fix Samsung USB ports, but there is not that much for your specific device. Maybe one of those can help you replace the port. Maybe you can find a local cell repair that can do it, I have seen places that offer to fix the ports for 60 dollars. Hope you can get it repaired!


----------



## Sisqo (Jun 29, 2016)

X-weApon-X said:


> Sorry, It was a longshot, I was hoping your device was just being stubborn or the PC was at fault (mine usually is, so many drivers installed) - I have found video tutorials on how to fix Samsung USB ports, but there is not that much for your specific device. Maybe one of those can help you replace the port. Maybe you can find a local cell repair that can do it, I have seen places that offer to fix the ports for 60 dollars. Hope you can get it repaired!

Click to collapse



it doesn't worth to pay that much to repair it
dumchar_info looks like this:
recovery 0x0000000000a00000 0x00000000027a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
what would the right dd command to backup the recovery?
i've found a site:
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/recovery.img bs=1024 count=6144 skip=14208 to backup recovery and
dd if=/path_of_new_recovery_img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=1024 count=6144 seek=14208 to write a new one, but i don't know the values of bs count and skip ?


----------



## X-weApon-X (Jun 29, 2016)

Sisqo said:


> it doesn't worth to pay that much to repair it
> dumchar_info looks like this:
> recovery 0x0000000000a00000 0x00000000027a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
> what would the right dd command to backup the recovery?
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno, you got me with those values. Should be a way to dump the ROM with a recovery.  Try "Romdump" http://www.nairaland.com/2136876/how-easily-backup-dump-stock


Too bad its not cost effective to repair. 

sent from one of my Sophones or Goophones, who knows which one?


----------



## Sisqo (Jun 29, 2016)

So i figured out how size and startaddr values can be used, the right command to backup is dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/rec.img bs=1024 count=10240 skip=40576.
Those addresses are hex and need to be converted to decimal, after that, devided by 1024, size value use it for count and startaddr for skip. Next question, can i write anothet recovery image with a different size at that startaddr? I know if i just test it.. Maybe it will brick the phone
Anyone with experience can give an advice?
edit:
so i wrote the custom image with the command dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=1024 count=10240 seek=40576
when booting to the new recovery i get black screen and then it reboots to normal, i wrote back the default recovery image so i can boot to recovery again... maybe the custom recovery isn't good or something, i tried 3 different recoveries...


----------



## Shanu_XDA (Jun 30, 2016)

*Rooting and flasing MT67xx chipset devices*

Hello,

Very informative for MTK chipset devices.
Can you please provide rooting and flashing method, for MTK6752 chipset devices.
P.S. I have a panasonic eluga icon which, by now, can only be rooted with kingroot app but I think, after rooting with this app, many trojans and adwares have resided in my smartphone. So, a more reliable rooting method for the above stated chipset devices would be good.


----------



## X-weApon-X (Jun 30, 2016)

Shanu_XDA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very informative for MTK chipset devices.
> Can you please provide rooting and flashing method, for MTK6752 chipset devices.
> P.S. I have a panasonic eluga icon which, by now, can only be rooted with kingroot app but I think, after rooting with this app, many trojans and adwares have resided in my smartphone. So, a more reliable rooting method for the above stated chipset devices would be good.

Click to collapse



Sorry, this tool works with only MT65xx chipsets. But you can flash a custom recovery with SPflash. I'll add a link on how to do it in a bit.

Sent from my 6S Plus using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Shanu_XDA (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot for replying.
I wanna tell that I can boot my phone in recovery which seems like CWM recovery, pre-installed from where I can factory reset and clear cache, which, I've done several times.
So, is it necessary to flash a new recovery before rooting my phone?
Basically, I want to root my phone. So, please explain the whole process of rooting.


----------



## Sisqo (Jun 30, 2016)

kingroot to superusu:
get https://www.dropbox.com/s/twqerleyted1kch/Kingo.to.SuperSU.v1.3a.zip?dl=0 and follow README.TXT, it's simple just follow the steps.


----------



## Shanu_XDA (Jul 1, 2016)

Sisqo said:


> kingroot to superusu:
> get https://www.dropbox.com/s/twqerleyted1kch/Kingo.to.SuperSU.v1.3a.zip?dl=0 and follow README.TXT, it's simple just follow the steps.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot buddy
Got root in a jiffy; did as instructed.
Thanks a lot for help. Also, the custom rom that you suggested, does my device supports it??
Any other stable and good custom roms that you can suggest for my device Panasonic_Eluga_Icon...
Thanks again!!


----------



## s7yler (Apr 24, 2014)

*[How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]*

Hi

This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler. 
*More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
(Tools used are Framaroot, MTKDroidtools/CWM and SpflashTool)

I will try to write this guide in step by step, so everyone can understand it. This is for PC and will work with Windows 7.
-> All is done by your own risk! this is just a guide to help people with the tools and process. <-

*How to ROOT the phone first*
1. Get the latest Framaroot apk here http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
2. Download it and install it on the phone, open the Framaroot app on the phone.
3. Let it be on Install SuperSU, and try the last method, if that dont work, then try one of the 2 others.
4. Then it should say success root, and now reboot the phone.
5. After reboot the phone should be ROOTED, download root checker from the Play store and verify that your rooted.

*How to make a simple backup (not completly 1:1) of your stock ROM / MTK phone*
1. You have you brand new MTK phone.
2. What I do first is to install all possible drivers. So you go to your PC and install these apps/drivers:
Snappea - http://www.snappea.com/windows
Pdanet drivers - http://pdanet.co/a/      (When it ask what device you have in the install process, just say "Other")
Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers - (Install file) http://www.mediafire.com/download/cypm22rgs2k83ji/MT6577+USB+VCOM+drivers.rar and here the raw drivers http://www.magicdriver.com/driver4214-ver_1.1123.0.html
For the Preloader VCOM drivers for Windows 8 please read here, and follow this:
http://thebroodle.com/android/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/
3. On your MTK phone you must in "Developer Options" enable "USB debugging mode".
4. Now download MTK Droid Tools here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922
5. Start MTK Droid Tools, and connect your phone with the USB cable to the PC. (if Windows install some drivers, then let it install them automatically).
6. Now on the first page of MTK Droid Tools, it should display all infos about the phone when you connect it.
7. If the sqare is Green, then you have root shell and ready, if its not green, press the ROOT button to the right in MTK Droid tools.
8. Click the "IMEI/NVRAM" button and then Backup to backup your IMEI/NVRAM, the backup files will be inside of the MTK Droid Tools folder.
Also you can manually write down your IMEI number just in case it should be lost.
9. Now go to the tap "root, backup, recovery" (in MTK Droid Tools).
10. Click the Backup button, and it will create a complete backup of your ROM. (in the end it will ask, if you want to pack it, just answer no)
11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)
12. After the backup is done it will be inside "backup" in the MTK Droid Tools folder. And inside it there will also be a new folder called "!Files_to_FlashTool" Inside there the files for Spflashtool is. So when loading your backup with Spflashtool you must load the scatter file from inside there.
13. Now to install CWM (clockworkmod recovery) In MTK Droidtools, choose "To use boot from phone" and click the "Recovery and Boot" button. It will ask you a lot, just say yes every time, and it will end of sending CWM recovery to the phone and reboot into it on the phone. After you see CWM on the phone you know it is done. You can switch the menu with the volume keys, and the power is the select button.
14. Inside CWM you can also do a complete backup of your phone (remember to have enough space, you can do the backup to the internal storage OR to the SDcard - try "backup" if that fails then choose instead "backup to external sd" or vice versa). I recommed doing that because CWM makes another backup than the one made with MTK Droid Tools. So if you should get problems or loose something, you can always run your CWM backup into your phone and it will be as before. 
15. After your done the backup, copy the backup also to a safe place on your PC. Just in case!
16. So now your Rooted, have installed CWM recovery, have a IMEI/NVRAM backup and a backup for Spflash Tools plus CWM backup.

To make a 100% FULL 1:1 (more advanced) ReadBack ROM backup using SP FlashTool please check these guides here, and learn how to:
http://mmx-unite2.blogspot.de/2014/08/how-to-create-readback-backup.html
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...artphone-how-read-backup-1656510/#post9415324
or here:
http://pinoyscreencast.net/how-to/g...-smartphones-using-spft-mtk-droid-root-tools/

*To flash a backup or ROM with Spflashtool:*
*Disclaimer: Don't flash another preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT! ALWAYS have a working backup of your original ROM before you flash a new unknown ROM. I take no responsibility for any harm done while attempting this!*

1. Go download Spflash tool here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
Both version 3 or 5 should be good to use. If your having problems with one of them or they crash, try this newer version here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650125
2. Disconnect your phone if connected with USB to the PC, and turn OFF the phone completely, also take out the battery if possible (but can also work with the battery inside the phone, for phones with builtin battery).
2. When you now again connect the USB cable to the phone with the PC while the phone is still off, Windows should popup and beginn to install the MTK65XX Preloader Drivers, this only happens if you installed the Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers correct in Windows. After they successfully installed, disconnect the USB cable again.
2. Start Flash_tool.exe to start the program
3. Now hit the "Scatter-loading" button, and go to the backup or ROM, inside the folder "!Flash files Spflashtool" load the scatter.txt file. (ALWAYS only load a ROM that is 100% made for your phone, flashing a wrong ROM may make your phone non-bootable)
4. When the scatter file is loaded, it will show all the content in the Spflashtool window.
5. If you only need for example to flash the EBR files, you can deselect all the others. But remember that it must be same ROM or backup.
6. Hit the "Download" button in Spflashtool. Then there should be some pink lines with colors showing that it loads the files. 
7. When it stopps to flash/load, connect your phone with the USB cable, remember the phone must be OFF (and without the battery inside if possible to remove). If nothing happens then maybe it is necessary to press at the same time with connect of a cable the camera or volume buttons. For example, hold the volume up button down, insert the USB cable, and then insert the battery (still holding the volume up button down) when you hear it connect in Windows and the colored lines begins to move, let go off the volume up button.
8. Now it should connect (maybe Windows install some drivers by now - the MTK65xx Preloader drivers) and it will in the end continue to flash in Spflashtool when the phone is found and connected. (If you get PMT has changed error, you need to change in SP Flash Tool from "Download Only" to "Firmware Upgrade" but you will need a backup that contains ALL files then including the cache and usrdata files, or it will not allow to flash. Also the phone will be formatted first with Firmware Upgrade, and then flashed.)
9. Now wait while it flashes all files, when it is done, a window will popup white a Green circle. Now you can disconnect the cable, close Splflashtool and reboot the phone. The phone should now boot up with the new ROM.
10. A good thing can be to do a full factory reset after your booted or do it in CWM, to clear all caches. But not necessary.

To enter Recovery or Download mode - turn phone completly off then
Download mode = vol up + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)
Recovery = vol down + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)

ROMs can be found on 
http://needrom.com
http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=2637246389#category/type=0

How to 1-CLICK-ROOT Mediatek 4.2 or 4.4 KitKat Smartphones and change iRoot to normal SuperSU 





How to BACKUP / READBACK Mediatek MTK Smartphones with MTK Droid Tools / SP Flash Tool 





Here a video how you use SP Flash Tool and flash a ROM (whole process, using Windows 7)





How to repair/change IMEI's with MAUI META on Mediatek Smartphones


----------



## YoMismo70 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Need help MTK droid*

Hello guys, someone can help me?

When i click on "Backup" the progam show this error and i don´t get the EMR1 EMR2 and scatter to change default partition 2GB , but i have 26GB free and i don´t know what is happen.

Error: " Zero file, no space left on device"

I update a photo but i new user and i can´t post links 

Model: Jiayu G4A
ROM 4.4.2 vredniiy mod v4.3.5﻿ (i have this because v4.5.1 keyboard google don´t work )

Thank you for the help.


----------



## afaqktk2 (Jul 18, 2016)

hi
 I have a phone whose model no is unknown to me ... but i know it has mt6582

 i have a nandroid backup of that phone in sd card i-e files like that in cwm backup folder ... ext 4.tar.a, system.img.a etc...
i have no longer access to touchwiz..

previously i port touchwiz through debugging with magic touchphilz installer... but now whenever i connect my phone to pc just mt65xx preloader appears... i have no stock rom because unknown model ... not written anywhere on phone i checked it....
 Need any exp ert help i think i can unbrick it with help of nandroid backup i have....

adv thanks...

any more info u want u can ask wautiing:good::good:


----------



## leo_hacker82 (Jul 24, 2016)

any one know how can i flash my readback rom from flashtools, cannot make it in mtk droid tools cuz my phone is bricked..so cannot create with mtk droid tools. just have my readback rom from flashtools..i try to use older version of spft but nothing happends


----------



## raffux3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys I have a problem. I have bought the iphone 6s clone but when I start the phone, appear factory mode and chinese words. HELP ME please


----------



## GermanAlien (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi guys,
can anybody help me? I own two Homtom HT3 and I want to mirror the system from one of the phones to the other. My problem is that MTK Droid Tools cannot detect any of my phones. I activated developer mode and USB debugging but it still doesnt work. SPFlashtool works without any problem and I could flash a custom ROM from the Internet. But for using the read back image from SPF-tool I need MTK Droid Tools working in order to make the read back image flashable.


----------



## stormy1777 (Oct 11, 2016)

*mtk Droid does not generate the files.md5*

Carefully followed every step, had to use MTK Droid Root & Tools v2.5.3d otherwise my MTK6582 is not recognized (green icon on bottom).  All works OK, until get to step#11:




> 11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)

Click to collapse



It says to select files.md5, however, that file is NOT generated in the backup directory or any other directory on the PC.  

Maybe an additional md5sum binary is needed to be installed? this is Windows 7.

Tried the backup many times, and always same thing, no files.md5 to be found, yet the backup directory seems valid, i.e. over 1GB of data.

Phone is rooted, and had to install adbd insecure v2.00 as well as busybox on it to get this far.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## X-weApon-X (Oct 13, 2016)

raffux3 said:


> Hi guys I have a problem. I have bought the iphone 6s clone but when I start the phone, appear factory mode and chinese words. HELP ME please

Click to collapse



you see the little hole in between the camera and the flashlight? Stick a little pin in there and then just reboot

Sent from my 6S Plus using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## joint00 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have problem with Backup on my No.1 D5
when I click on "ROOT" button in MTK Droid Tools i see this
Quote:

ATTENTION! Requests for confirmation on the device screen are possible!
--- ERROR :system it was not remounted on ReadWrite!
--- ERROR : file adbd not install !


----------



## stormy1777 (Oct 25, 2016)

*How to "shrink" processed ROM files (MTK)*

I have an MTK6582, took a readback full backup using sp flash tool, that produced a ~7.5GB file, processed that using MTK Droid Root 2.5.3, and this produced another directory with broken down .IMG files, that size is also ~7.5GB.

Looking at the img files, clearly it is seen that END of the files are all zeros.

The question: How does one cause all these .img files to auto-shrink to only consumed space and not full size of partition?

This is stored on NTFS/Windows7, which i believe supports sparse files.

Take boot.img for example, size is ~16MB, but only allocated about 4MB.  Larger example: data.img size 5.3GB , but i know it only consumes 1.3GB 

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Zoide_ (Nov 11, 2016)

stormy1777 said:


> Carefully followed every step, had to use MTK Droid Root & Tools v2.5.3d otherwise my MTK6582 is not recognized (green icon on bottom).  All works OK, until get to step#11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having the same problem as you (no files.md5 is generated). Were you able to fix it?
BTW, in my case I always get the following error when doing the backup step: "preloader_and_dsp - ERROR: Zero file, no space left on device!"
Do you get it too? It might be the cause of the missing files.md5.

Thanks


----------



## DesCoene (Dec 14, 2016)

*mtk root tool etc...*



s7yler said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler.
> *More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
> ...

Click to collapse



How to backup? flash and creating scatter files with the wiko sunny?

see the images inluded

kinda hectic not even possible to flash over adb and fastboot commands 

By the way the phone is deliverd in the phone shops this way 

I wanted to flash TWRP recovery even the ones by mtk and hovatek don´t work
oem unlocked 

sincerely


----------



## Franticgrin (Dec 14, 2016)

*[Help-Req] MT6735M Rooting Teclast p70 4G custom recovery/rom.*

Iam desperatly trying to root my Tablet, i tried various methodes but with no succes.

Mediatec: MT6735M
Device: Teclast p70 4G h2v8 
Android 5.1 lolipop

i have the stock firmware from Teclast website.
i flashed this 3 times but it always comes "half-rooted"?

INFO ... using root checker pro:
Root access is not properly installed on this device.
super user binary files: su: permission denied.

stage 2 Analsis: 
Root acces is correctly configured for this file! executing tis file can grand 
root acces! setuid atrribute is present and root user ownership is present.

stage 3 root user account ERROR:
Error stderr: su permission enied, stdout null,exit_value 1

ADB shelll user status: NON root shell user "ro.secure=1
Selinux NOT enforcing

auto root apps dont work. i tried: kingroot, supersu, kingoroot, iroot, root genius....
i tried also in default chinese using chinese apps.

MTK tools won't let me use the root function, the button becomes not visible 
because the device is detected as rooted "green lit root shell". 

so my next try is to install super user using custom recovery.
or flash a custom rom to unlock root access.

i google searched and cant't find custom recovery (twrp/cwm) or custom rom 
for my device. 
however i'm sure there are some based on the MT6735M.

so the question is: can i make do with a custom recovery/custom rom for a device 
similar to mine?


----------



## arvati (Jan 31, 2017)

There is any possibility that these steps would work  with MediaTek MT6735 from my lg x power?


----------



## vinokirk (Jun 24, 2017)

Is there anyway to flash a MTK6580 With 5.1?


----------



## afaqktk2 (Jun 30, 2017)

Franticgrin said:


> Iam desperatly trying to root my Tablet, i tried various methodes but with no succes.
> 
> Mediatec: MT6735M
> Device: Teclast p70 4G h2v8
> ...

Click to collapse



I have faced the same problem with my Innjoo Fire Plus lte(mt6735m).. Try boot into Bootloader then connect through cable with pc... open adb shell and lock and unlock bootloader(oem) after that it'llget rooted through kingroot i hope so...

cammands..
fastboot oem lock

fastboot oem unlock:laugh:


----------



## afaqktk2 (Jul 1, 2017)

vinokirk said:


> Is there anyway to flash a MTK6580 With 5.1?

Click to collapse



try to find your phones clone device and i hope one of your phones clone must have android 5 update


----------



## CreeDys (Jul 22, 2017)

*M7 Smart Watch Error*

I tried to followed your steps when updating my M7 Smart Watch using "flash_tool" and now have had this error?

Please see attached photo. HERE> https ://ibb.co/jOyCs5

Now my M7 Smart Watch will NOT turn on, the screen is black?

I am using SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Windows_v5.1528.00.000 along with AMWR 5.1系统 2100 EN M7 20170515.

Please please help.. i really need to fix this soon. any advice?

Thanks Chris


----------



## VALERYRAMIREZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Good afternoom, if my tablet doesn't pass the logo but I can reach fastboot mode, it remains that way after it got freezed and I restarted it with the power button.  How can I backup de IMEI and nvram?.


----------



## SnowFuhrer (Apr 17, 2018)

I am having trouble loading the scatter file into sp flash. When I select it, it says not compatible with this version, use an older one. When I use the old version it tells me,  to update it. So far I haven't seen anything like it on the internet yet but maybe someone here is smart enough to know? 

Solved it finally. The instructions said v. 1628 and I tried the new versions. Guess it helps to follow directions..


----------



## karkhi78 (May 8, 2018)

*how to flash hard bricked m-net power1*

good morning.

i unplugged accidentally the usb cable while updating the phone with sp flash tool (v. 5.1744).  Now the phone is dead. it doesn't charge and it is not recognized by sp flash tool. i tried to revive it pressing vol+ and vol- and other key combinations but with no result. i tried to leave it without charging for a couple of days and trying to flash it again. is there a way to revive it? windows 10 recognizes the phone as vcom preloader. i installed the windows 10 .inf file vcom driver, provided here on the m-net power1 thread. can someone help me?

thanks.


----------



## s7yler (Apr 24, 2014)

*[How to/MTK65xx] ROOT, Backup & Flash (MTKDroidTools, Spflashtool, CWM) [MTK Only]*

Hi

This is a guide to ROOT, backup and flash your MTK65xx or Other device (Supported devices: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/framaroot-supported-devices-t2722980 all credits to alephzain) written by s7yler. 
*More guides & reviews on my Youtubechannel http://www.Youtube.com/s7yler and http://s7yler.blogspot.com*
(Tools used are Framaroot, MTKDroidtools/CWM and SpflashTool)

I will try to write this guide in step by step, so everyone can understand it. This is for PC and will work with Windows 7.
-> All is done by your own risk! this is just a guide to help people with the tools and process. <-

*How to ROOT the phone first*
1. Get the latest Framaroot apk here http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
2. Download it and install it on the phone, open the Framaroot app on the phone.
3. Let it be on Install SuperSU, and try the last method, if that dont work, then try one of the 2 others.
4. Then it should say success root, and now reboot the phone.
5. After reboot the phone should be ROOTED, download root checker from the Play store and verify that your rooted.

*How to make a simple backup (not completly 1:1) of your stock ROM / MTK phone*
1. You have you brand new MTK phone.
2. What I do first is to install all possible drivers. So you go to your PC and install these apps/drivers:
Snappea - http://www.snappea.com/windows
Pdanet drivers - http://pdanet.co/a/      (When it ask what device you have in the install process, just say "Other")
Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers - (Install file) http://www.mediafire.com/download/cypm22rgs2k83ji/MT6577+USB+VCOM+drivers.rar and here the raw drivers http://www.magicdriver.com/driver4214-ver_1.1123.0.html
For the Preloader VCOM drivers for Windows 8 please read here, and follow this:
http://thebroodle.com/android/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/
3. On your MTK phone you must in "Developer Options" enable "USB debugging mode".
4. Now download MTK Droid Tools here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922
5. Start MTK Droid Tools, and connect your phone with the USB cable to the PC. (if Windows install some drivers, then let it install them automatically).
6. Now on the first page of MTK Droid Tools, it should display all infos about the phone when you connect it.
7. If the sqare is Green, then you have root shell and ready, if its not green, press the ROOT button to the right in MTK Droid tools.
8. Click the "IMEI/NVRAM" button and then Backup to backup your IMEI/NVRAM, the backup files will be inside of the MTK Droid Tools folder.
Also you can manually write down your IMEI number just in case it should be lost.
9. Now go to the tap "root, backup, recovery" (in MTK Droid Tools).
10. Click the Backup button, and it will create a complete backup of your ROM. (in the end it will ask, if you want to pack it, just answer no)
11. When it is finished then also click "To prepare blocks for FlashTool", that will convert the backup to be compatible with Spflashtool. (choose the files.md5 inside the backup folder)
12. After the backup is done it will be inside "backup" in the MTK Droid Tools folder. And inside it there will also be a new folder called "!Files_to_FlashTool" Inside there the files for Spflashtool is. So when loading your backup with Spflashtool you must load the scatter file from inside there.
13. Now to install CWM (clockworkmod recovery) In MTK Droidtools, choose "To use boot from phone" and click the "Recovery and Boot" button. It will ask you a lot, just say yes every time, and it will end of sending CWM recovery to the phone and reboot into it on the phone. After you see CWM on the phone you know it is done. You can switch the menu with the volume keys, and the power is the select button.
14. Inside CWM you can also do a complete backup of your phone (remember to have enough space, you can do the backup to the internal storage OR to the SDcard - try "backup" if that fails then choose instead "backup to external sd" or vice versa). I recommed doing that because CWM makes another backup than the one made with MTK Droid Tools. So if you should get problems or loose something, you can always run your CWM backup into your phone and it will be as before. 
15. After your done the backup, copy the backup also to a safe place on your PC. Just in case!
16. So now your Rooted, have installed CWM recovery, have a IMEI/NVRAM backup and a backup for Spflash Tools plus CWM backup.

To make a 100% FULL 1:1 (more advanced) ReadBack ROM backup using SP FlashTool please check these guides here, and learn how to:
http://mmx-unite2.blogspot.de/2014/08/how-to-create-readback-backup.html
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...artphone-how-read-backup-1656510/#post9415324
or here:
http://pinoyscreencast.net/how-to/g...-smartphones-using-spft-mtk-droid-root-tools/

*To flash a backup or ROM with Spflashtool:*
*Disclaimer: Don't flash another preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT! ALWAYS have a working backup of your original ROM before you flash a new unknown ROM. I take no responsibility for any harm done while attempting this!*

1. Go download Spflash tool here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982576
Both version 3 or 5 should be good to use. If your having problems with one of them or they crash, try this newer version here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650125
2. Disconnect your phone if connected with USB to the PC, and turn OFF the phone completely, also take out the battery if possible (but can also work with the battery inside the phone, for phones with builtin battery).
2. When you now again connect the USB cable to the phone with the PC while the phone is still off, Windows should popup and beginn to install the MTK65XX Preloader Drivers, this only happens if you installed the Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Drivers correct in Windows. After they successfully installed, disconnect the USB cable again.
2. Start Flash_tool.exe to start the program
3. Now hit the "Scatter-loading" button, and go to the backup or ROM, inside the folder "!Flash files Spflashtool" load the scatter.txt file. (ALWAYS only load a ROM that is 100% made for your phone, flashing a wrong ROM may make your phone non-bootable)
4. When the scatter file is loaded, it will show all the content in the Spflashtool window.
5. If you only need for example to flash the EBR files, you can deselect all the others. But remember that it must be same ROM or backup.
6. Hit the "Download" button in Spflashtool. Then there should be some pink lines with colors showing that it loads the files. 
7. When it stopps to flash/load, connect your phone with the USB cable, remember the phone must be OFF (and without the battery inside if possible to remove). If nothing happens then maybe it is necessary to press at the same time with connect of a cable the camera or volume buttons. For example, hold the volume up button down, insert the USB cable, and then insert the battery (still holding the volume up button down) when you hear it connect in Windows and the colored lines begins to move, let go off the volume up button.
8. Now it should connect (maybe Windows install some drivers by now - the MTK65xx Preloader drivers) and it will in the end continue to flash in Spflashtool when the phone is found and connected. (If you get PMT has changed error, you need to change in SP Flash Tool from "Download Only" to "Firmware Upgrade" but you will need a backup that contains ALL files then including the cache and usrdata files, or it will not allow to flash. Also the phone will be formatted first with Firmware Upgrade, and then flashed.)
9. Now wait while it flashes all files, when it is done, a window will popup white a Green circle. Now you can disconnect the cable, close Splflashtool and reboot the phone. The phone should now boot up with the new ROM.
10. A good thing can be to do a full factory reset after your booted or do it in CWM, to clear all caches. But not necessary.

To enter Recovery or Download mode - turn phone completly off then
Download mode = vol up + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)
Recovery = vol down + pwr (hold both down for several seconds)

ROMs can be found on 
http://needrom.com
http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=2637246389#category/type=0

How to 1-CLICK-ROOT Mediatek 4.2 or 4.4 KitKat Smartphones and change iRoot to normal SuperSU 





How to BACKUP / READBACK Mediatek MTK Smartphones with MTK Droid Tools / SP Flash Tool 





Here a video how you use SP Flash Tool and flash a ROM (whole process, using Windows 7)





How to repair/change IMEI's with MAUI META on Mediatek Smartphones


----------



## hutame (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey all i need mtk6739 nvram database file for imei repair, someone help me i could not find it!


----------



## ramunsa (Mar 31, 2020)

hutame said:


> Hey all i need mtk6739 nvram database file for imei repair, someone help me i could not find it!

Click to collapse



I tried to backup my Android Car Stereo which is Mediatek using spflash tool but no matter what I do I cant get the communication going


----------

